# The Gotta Fly - LT25 DHSC Build



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Almost two long months after selling my beloved Highsider, I am once again a member of the Gheenoe family.  This time it’s a LT25 dual hatch side console with front and rear decks that I some time ago decided to name the “Gotta Fly”. Basically, she’s a clean slate at this point and I’m very much looking forward to getting her rigged.









And one from the shop, as she came off the assembly line…









Since Pugar delivered her only this morning, I haven’t had time to do much but stare at her gleaming, scratch-free gelcoat. I did however, manage to fish a couple of lines through the bow and console wiring raceways, so whenever I get around to running electric, it’ll be a cinch.

Now you’re probably asking what the heck have I been doing these past couple of months, since I obviously haven’t been fishing? Well, I’ve been busy gathering pieces and parts for the Gheenoe I knew I’d eventually have. For example, I got my hands on a cheap 1999 Mercury 25HP short shaft, remote steer that ran like a top, but looked like a turd. Brought that motor home, gave it a thorough inspection, replaced a few parts, cleaned it up, re-lubed everything and dropped it in a test tank to put it through its paces.









Mechanically, I was very happy with it, but it still looked like crap. So, it was time to repaint and re-decal.

Ouch!









After hours of sticker removal, sanding and patching…









More sanding…









Then primer…









Then more sanding, followed by three layers of paint…









Then clear coat, a new cowling seal and finally new decals…

















It was the same kind of story with the control box, except I got it totally free. I should have taken more before pictures, but I was just taking it apart out of boredom, not because I planned to use it. However, once I got it opened up, I realized that it too was mechanically sound. It just needed a few minor parts and a little TLC. Well, it got some!

Before…









After…









So, I’ve still got a stack of parts to be installed and a list of pieces I have yet to acquire, but it’s gonna be fun making it all come together. Eventually, I might even take her fishing.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great job on the cowling ! Looking forward to watching your build .


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

always been a fan of the lt 25 side console it really opens up the boat. Thats a fine setup congrats


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Made some progress today. I installed a set of shark eyes in the bow. 

God I hate cutting holes in hulls…









One side done…









Perfect! 









Also picked up a new PT-35 TNT, but I’m still procrastinating on drilling the holes for it.









I’ve read every post I can find and hit a few people up directly to get details about their installations, and basically there is no right answer. For some, mounting 1” above the transom is fine, but for others as much as 2” below and multiple sets of holes were required. I am determined to avoid drilling twice!

Then I had an epiphany! The problem is that the design of the PT-35 transom plate has the mounting holes 8.5” apart, and there isn’t enough room for a second set of holes with that spacing. However, if one were to drill four additional holes each 2” closer together, what you would end up with is two sets of 6.5” spaced mounting holes, which would then allow you to raise or lower the CMC unit by 2” without having to drill more holes in your transom!









So, to further clarify, what I intend to do is mount the PT-35 1” above the transom, using the set of holes I marked as “B” instead of the four factory holes. This would be the recommended mounting height as described in the manual and by Pugar. Now since a lot of folks seemed to have had trouble mounting so high, I’ll have the option of switching to the “A” holes (I said a-holes..lol), which will drop the unit 2” without having to re-drill the boat transom.

It sure looks like this is an almost perfect solution to easing the worry and headache associated with installing these TNT units, since in every installation I read about, it seemed like there were concerns about trying to figure out the right mounting height. And too many times people got it wrong and ended up with extra holes in their boat. Plus, you could probably even drill for a 1.5” or maybe even a 1” drop, you would just have to use a low-profile bolt on one side to avoid jamming the actuator.

So tell me, what am I overlooking? Why won’t this work? There has to be a flaw because it’s too darn simple otherwise.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the concept Jeff.
Standard solution on many mounting brackets.
Look at the one from Bob's Machine Shop...

http://www.bobsmachine.com/products/setback_brackets.cfm



> Because the brackets are designed to fit all motors with the standard BIA bolt pattern, there is no need to plug and re-glass the old holes. The brackets are also pre-drilled with two sets of mounting holes to provide different engine height adjustments.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Then I had an epiphany! The problem is that the design of the PT-35 transom plate has the mounting holes 8.5” apart, and there isn’t enough room for a second set of holes with that spacing. However, if one were to drill four additional holes each 2” closer  together, what you would end up with is two sets of 6.5” spaced mounting holes, which would then allow you to raise or lower the CMC unit by 2” without having to drill more holes in your transom!


Smart idea! Go for it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

This same idea worked for me with a Jack Plate that was installed on a new boat. Im also hesitant to drill a hole into any boat and wish 5200 would hold everything together instead ;D. I ended up going with a new set 1" apart and it worked great... Looking good....


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

For this update, the first order of business was to get the CMC permanently mounted using the new mounting template, which I did. I would have preferred to have turned the bolts around the other way, so that adjusting the height would be easier if I end up having to change it. However, there wasn’t enough clearance for the actuator with the nut on the outside.









Also cut some more holes…









…this time to get my combination switch/fuse panel installed.









Started test fitting gas tanks. I don’t think I like this one. Would prefer that the fuel gauge and fill cap were accessible, without taking up 2/3 of the compartment.









Also dropped by my friends Wayne’s shop (www.tnrbatteries.com) where he gave me a killer deal on an Odyssey PC925 and charger that will be used to power accessories only. (Gonna owe him a fishing trip)









Finally, I picked up 90ft of marine wiring in various sizes, a couple of power distribution blocks, cable tie saddles and assorted ring, butt and blade connectors, so I can start getting the electrical done.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

That's one nice looking 'noe!

Tight Lines!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, so a few weeks back some of you may recall me posting a question about powering an analog tachometer off a pull-start outboard that isn’t equipped with an alternator/rectifier and doesn’t have the control box connections for a tach. Basically, I was told that a digital tach (Tiny Tach) was my only cost effective option, unless I spent upwards of $300 to convert the motor to electric start, but I really wanted to stick with the look and feel of a classic needle-gauge.

Well, I almost gave in and went the digital route, but instead I kept searching the web, calling numerous instrument or ignition vendors and even explored the option of fitting an automotive tach into a marine grade housing. However, the major issue was that very few analog tachometers are manufactured to support two cylinder engines with capacitor discharge ignitions.

Finally, I came across an obscure post on a go-kart forum where the guy had used a GMR pickup to send a signal to an automotive tach connected to a lawnmower engine. This got me thinking… why couldn’t I do the same thing with an outboard and a marine tach?

A few more hours of research and I found that a company called MSD made a tach signal GMR pickup which was compatible with CDI ignition systems. It was only about $40 and would very likely do what I needed, so I ordered one.

The next problem was that there really aren’t any two cylinder marine tachs made. As I now think I understand it, the control boxes in modern outboards essentially “fake it” by generating a signal that appears to a tach as if it’s coming from an alternator with X number of poles. So, in the case of my Teleflex marine tach, it expects two pulses or “signals” with each engine rotation. However, the instructions on the MSD pickup suggest connecting to a single coil wire, which would in effect make the tach read only half the actual RPM. I solved this by running both coil wires through the pickup sensor, and voila!

I now have a working analog marine tach on an outboard that by all accounts shouldn’t support one, and it cost me all of $45 to implement. Yay me!

Here’s a quick, unpolished video to show it in action…
[media]http://farscape1.dyndns.org:8080/gheenoe/TachWithMSD.wmv[/media]

And here’s a close-up of the tach pickup, in case anyone else wants to try it…


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nifty trick Jeff, a lot cheaper than adding a charging system to the outboard.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats on your new machine jeff im looking forward to seeing some slime on the deck   btw, measure 10 times cut once   but i think you know that already   :-X  ;D


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Brett, hope you filed this one away. Good job hammer.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Gonna have to put you on my list of smart friends now. 

I guess I now have to start that list as well.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nifty trick Jeff, a lot cheaper than adding a charging system to the outboard.


Thanks Brett. I just knew there had to be a way, so persistence paid this time. 



> congrats on your new machine jeff im looking forward to seeing some slime on the deck  btw, measure 10 times cut once  but i think you know that already :-X ;D


Appreciate it Mark. I'll get her in the water eventually, hopefully without any "extra" holes. : I figure it'll be several more weeks at least, though.



> Brett, hope you filed this one away. Good job hammer.


Thanks man. It is kind of amazing that I stumped Brett isn't it? ;D Even more so that I somehow, miraculously figured out a solution myself.  I mean, how often does either one of those happen?



> Gonna have to put you on my list of smart friends now.
> 
> I guess I now have to start that list as well.


You have a list of friends?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

nice work, the switch panel looks sharp


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> nice work, the switch panel looks sharp


Thanks, marine surplus shops are the best. 

I'll get around to posting another update here soon. I've done a lot of the electrical work and should be cutting more holes for gauges tonight.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Over the past couple of weeks my main focus has been on the electrical system, although there’s been a few other things dealt with as well. To start, I picked up a second battery and mostly finished wiring the battery compartment with two circuits, separate circuit breakers and a convenient battery switch that will allow me to run anything and everything off of either battery or both. 









You’ll notice as I post pictures that a lot of the tag ends on the wire ties aren’t trimmed yet, and that’s because I’m not certain I’m finished with them. Once I’m really done, I’ll go back and snip em all. By the same token, any white zip ties you see mean they’re only temporary, and will be replaced later with black or split loom. 


In the bilge area, you’ll see where I rerouted wiring from the below deck raceways up along the front of the compartment to the bow, console or the distribution blocks. I also finished wiring the PT35 and mounted the relays. Obviously there’s still some work to do, but you can see where I’m going with it.

















On the console end, I’ve done quite a bit of work as well, but no pictures of the wiring unit it’s a little further along. I did end up having to pull the console off, in order to get all the wire pulled. Admittedly, I put in a few more strands than immediately necessary, so I’d have it available for future add-ons. ;D

















I also finished wiring the control box and installed the throttle and shift cables. The trim switch in the handle operates the PT35 beautifully…









Back to the console, I picked up a nice set of Teleflex gauges for cheap, and even though I’m not going to use five of the eight in the set, it was still a steal.









Here I’m transferring the template I made for the gauges onto masking tape applied to the console…









After verifying my measurements about 800,000 times, I cut another of those dreaded holes…









And then another…









I won’t be able to cut the larger third hole until tomorrow, as I had to order a 3-3/8” hole saw. :


The last item for this update is a bit of waterproof accent lighting I ordered, which arrived just this afternoon. It looks awesome in the dark and I am so looking forward to getting this hooked up in the boat for some night fishing ambient illumination.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's a mini-update for the weekend. With it being Father's day, Sunday was pretty much shot, but Saturday I found some time (not a lot though) to finish cutting the last hole for the gauges and get them installed. They're also completely wired up in the console now. I just need to connect the tach and fuel senders on the far end.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wiring, wiring, wiring… little by little the electrical is coming together. Tonight I installed my ambient LED lighting, and I’m very pleased with the outcome. My original plan was to run strips down both sides, but after test fitting on the starboard, I decided it was more than bright enough by itself. So, instead of wiring up the port gunnel, I just ran a couple extra feet around the inside of the console to brighten up the cockpit. [smiley=happy.gif]

Would have moved on to some other tasks, but I had to watch the Heat trump the Thunder once again.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

boy shes really coming along nicely [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] your wiring is looking awesome


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

It’s time for another update, even though the pictures don’t really show the many, many hours spent getting from where I was to where I am now. : But I guess if you consider that almost all of the electrical is complete it might make more sense. The only thing left is some wire management in the bilge area and I have to connect the stern light. I’m trying to hold off on the light though, because I’m hoping to get my hands on a poling platform, which will change the type and location of the light. 

More of those dreaded holes… 









Looks ok now. 









The other side…









…and the other end of the hose, complete with pump inside its protective aluminum mounting bracket.









Finally found a fuel tank I liked and immediate cut a hole in it! :-[ Patched it with an electric fuel sender… 









The console is finally done (for the moment)… 









Did you notice the nice accent trim I added?

















And a couple shots of the wiring underneath. Overall I’m very happy with how this all turned out. 

















I should be done in the bilge within a day or two then I’ll get some more pictures up. I also think I might have a lead on a poling platform, so I may try sometime this week to tow the boat over to the seller’s place and see if it fits. In addition, I tried to get the boat name, logo and registration numbers cut today, but the computer was down at the vinyl place. 

Anyway, my “to do” list is getting a lot shorter. I’m thinking I should be on the water sometime before Christmas.  ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice job everthing looks top notch  Wiring has to be the worst part of rigging a boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I’m thinking I should be on the water sometime before Christmas.


Good, I was begining to think you liked building them more than fishing ;D

Nice work


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice job everthing looks top notch  Wiring has to be the worst part of rigging a boat.


Appreciate that.  I am definitely taking my time and making sure it's done right. Had to make one compromise though. Since I installed the led lighting under the console, I couldn't route the wiring in neater rows around the sides like I originally planned. It would have blocked the lights.  Oh well, no one looks under there anyway. ;D



> Good, I was begining to think you liked building them more than fishing ;D


You might be right, I do enjoy it. I just wouldn't want to do it all the time.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Very, very nice work!

Where did you get your fuel tank sending unit?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Very, very nice work!
> 
> Where did you get your fuel tank sending unit?


Thanks!  Sender came from Surplus Unlimited in Daytona.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, so the poling platform I was hoping would fit, didn't.  If anyone has a LT25-suitable platform they want to part with, let me know please.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > Very, very nice work!
> >
> > Where did you get your fuel tank sending unit?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Let me know how it works out. Im tryin to put together some parts to have a new larger tank built.

Thinking about going with one of these:

http://www.wemausa.com/tank-sensors/index.html#Fuel_Water_Tank_Sensors

and the white/stainless analog fuel gauge.

http://www.wemausa.com/wemacontrols/wemacontrols.htm#FuelGauges


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Finished up the wiring in the bilge area, except for the stern light still, but even that is done and just waiting to be spliced in. :


















































Hey! Look at that…there’s an engine hanging off the transom now.  It’s not quite fully connected yet, or bolted on for that matter, but the steering, shift and throttle cables work. Had to cut off the handles on the transom clamps to allow for full range of the PT-35. 









Also starting to think about the trailer and getting it road ready. Wheel locks are a must…









Added a safety chain today as well…don’t want any trailer-less boats skidding down the highway…


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

best looking Noe i've seen in awhile... 

-a


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Where did you find the lights for accent lighting. I'm trying to find some for my Center console and can't seem to find any decent ones.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Where did you find the lights for accent lighting. I'm trying to find some for my Center console and can't seem to find any decent ones.


Try looking at oznium.com under Marine Lighting, 'silicone encased LED strips"


----------



## th33414 (Jun 6, 2012)

> > Where did you find the lights for accent lighting. I'm trying to find some for my Center console and can't seem to find any decent ones.
> 
> 
> Try looking at oznium.com under Marine Lighting, 'silicone encased LED strips"


http://www.floledlightingdesign.com/


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Time for another update. The past week or so has been focused on some of the many little things that make a boat one’s own. For starters, I applied the registration numbers and name that I had cut awhile back. Now she’s officially the “Gotta Fly”…

























Added a suicide knob…









And a spare tire with lock…









Port and starboard side rod holders…

























Fixed the interlock lever…









Permanently mounted the tach pickup…









Finished cabling up the motor and bolted it on…









Finally, ordered one of these so I can fine tune the analog tach once I get it in the water.









So, it’s been fairly steady progress. I should have a trolling motor mount ordered within the next few days, and I’m still on the hunt for a platform, but there aren’t too many pieces left.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

It’s windy, it’s rainy and I’m sure everyone’s stuck inside like I am, so here’s a little boat porn to help pass the time. Yep, you guessed it…my LT25 is finally finished (mostly) and is ready for her maiden voyage as soon as the weather clears.

Port side view…









From the bow…









Bird’s eye…









Poling platform and modified rear hatch…









Motor, CMC, etc…









Tweaked OSWLD edition quick release TM bracket…









Dual Odyssey powered, courtesy of TNRBattery.com…









Rigged, trimmed console and gauges…

















Custom push pole holders…

































Semi-permanent fuel tank…









All that’s really left to do is fill her with gear and hit the water, and I’m already working on the former.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

-very impressive....


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang that bote looks good. I'd have to leave it in the driveway for a few days just to admire it. Outstanding job Jeff.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy [email protected]!!!!!!!! Thats my kind of skiff, small, over power and with everything needed and not needed. I lovet when people said that small boat have what? Priceless. Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys!  I couldn't be more pleased with how she came out, (ok maybe a little bit).  I am super excited to get her in the water. That'll be tomorrow, as long as the weather holds.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Now that is a Gheenoe! Well thought out!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Sir, well done..


----------



## DavidKnight (May 6, 2011)

Great looking boat! Would you mind sharing the type of push pole brackets and where you could find them.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Appreciate the compliments everyone!  I took her out for her maiden voyage yesterday, so there will be pictures and videos soon to follow.



> Would you mind sharing the type of push pole brackets and where you could find them.


I made the center one, but unfortunately I don't know about the other two. I bought them from a guy on craigslist and they're unmarked. For all I know, they could be one-offs or prototypes or maybe just something a DIY machinist whipped up and never used. I'd be curious of their origin as well, since they sure look professionally made.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Yesterday it was finally time for the Gotta Fly to make her maiden voyage.  So, accompanied by my friend Larry in his “new to him” Nitro bass boat we headed out to Lake Monroe for a couple of shakedown runs. Sadly though, Larry ended up having to work in the morning, so I launched solo and putzed around by myself for the first two hours. :

























Turned out that Larry being delayed was a good thing, because after a perfect launch and idle out to the main lake, I discovered that the 13 pitch, 3 blade stock Mercury prop just wasn’t going to cut it. Even trimmed all the way down, it would blow out around 15-16 mph. 


Annoyed and worried, I headed back to the ramp for a quick prop change, where I planned to switch to a 14 pitch, 4 blade. What a difference! Although still a tad ventilation-prone, I found that by carefully working the TNT along with the throttle I more than doubled my previous speed! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I spent the next hour or so running up and down the river, just getting a feel for the boat and motor, while finally letting her stretch her legs a bit.


Eventually Larry arrived and then the fun really began. We headed out to the lake with both boats equipped with waterproof video cameras and mounts, and spent the next couple of hours capturing several GB worth of video.  


After using up half a tank of fuel, we decided to do a little fishing and see if we could slime both boats on their first trip out. Of course, I had to venture a few places along the way where no Nitro could ever go. ;D It was a good plan and we both managed decent bass, before it got so hot that we had to run for deeper water and go for a refreshing swim. After which, it was time to head back to the ramp and call it a very successful day!

















Running on the river...
http://youtu.be/LrrFIuUZA8w

Half throttle passes...
http://youtu.be/AkRNv1BTPNE

Racing the Nitro
http://youtu.be/wOezfGH11o0

Another angle on the race...Larry clocked me at 31mph during part of this.
http://youtu.be/VLCboKDTqSg

Getting in like only a Gheenoe can...
http://youtu.be/yBbJtJcXwPw

Getting back out...
http://youtu.be/9Yt4U4t06CU

Don't fall in!
http://youtu.be/EYj1Kdm1XM4

All in all, I’d call this a great first trip, but there are a couple things I have to work on. First, my torque tab fell off at some point. I never even noticed it was gone, so it’s not a performance problem, but I should probably replace it nonetheless.  :









Second, I don’t think the boat is propped the best it could be. Even with the 10x14x4 hitting 31mph, I was reaching my max rpm of 6000 at only 80-85% throttle. Clearly I could turn a higher pitch prop, so I’d like to try a 4 blade, 16 pitch or so, but I’m not sure if they’re made that size for my motor. Any suggestions?


----------

